# advice : Lytham



## whoshelen (21 March 2017)

Hi everyone, I've recently won a photoshoot and I really would like to involve my great auntie in it (she's 94) so looking for a location I can use close to her home in Lytham. As I'm not local to Lytham could anyone suggest a nearby bridleway or suitable area I could use for this? Really appreciate anyone's input. 
Thanks


----------



## Laika (19 April 2017)

Is it a horsey themed shoot? 

There is a lot of bridle paths off Lodge Lane. 

If you don't mind a wooded area there is Green Drive/Witch Wood. I hope that helps.


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (3 July 2017)

'The Moss' tons of bridleways there. It shut halfway for cars but going down Midgeland Road you can get onto the roads, bit of a walk but you could trailer to the end of Midgland Road. The end of the moss (where cars can come onto the half) is where Cyrprus Point is, which is in Ansdell so if you're closer to Lytham you could trailer down that way?


----------

